# Zapco C2k 6.0x



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Perhaps third time's a charm with these trio Zapco 6.0 amps:


Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay
Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay
Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

One (first link) sold, two remaining.


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

2 left, re-listed at Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Re-relisted; $450 (2 amps left).

Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Only one left!


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Still one left, newest link: Zapco C2K 6.0X car amplifier | eBay


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

SOLD!


----------

